# My jumping spider breeding



## Deroplatys (Aug 23, 2013)

Well none as of yet, but i just got 3 pairs of 2 species of jumping spider 
Plexippus paykulli, Phiddipus regius, and the stunning Hyllus keratodes.
Im hoping to getthem all breeding, attempted to mate the Hyllus first, male was courting her and mounted her a few times, but after fumbling about with his pedipalps she shoved him off several times. Thought i'd try again later and next i tried the Plexippus, only to find the female moulting, turns out _now_ she's adult, so i'll wait a bit. As for the P.regius i've bred them before but have to wait for the male to be delivered first.

In the mean time here's some photo's of the Hyllus keratodes female, the males stunning but evasive of the camera at the moment.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a very nice jumping spider, wouldn't mind one :-D, I just found a female (mouse spider) CT name, Scotophaeus blackwalli, now she's made an eggsac lol, not sure what to do, I've just put pics in my gallery.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Aug 23, 2013)

Gorgeous looking specimen.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Aug 23, 2013)

Jumping spiders are so cute!!  But how on earth do you keep track of them?  I have those little black & white ones with iridescent blue chelicerae around my house.  I'd like to catch & keep one, but they're a lot faster than I am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayDangerVL (Aug 24, 2013)

PlaidJaguar said:


> Jumping spiders are so cute!!  But how on earth do you keep track of them?  I have those little black & white ones with iridescent blue chelicerae around my house.  I'd like to catch & keep one, but they're a lot faster than I am.


The jumpers you're thinking of are either Phidippus Audax (or I think Phidippus Regius is very similar too.)  I have some P. Audax myself!  They're absolutely great pets!  But as for catching them--it just takes time, gentleness, and patience.    Don't come at them too quickly--and they have like, near-360 degree eyesight, so just be aware of that.  I like to come at them from above with a tiny plastic container and slide an index card or something underneath.  Be careful though--sometimes if you put too much force behind the card it can damage the spider.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.  I'll give it a shot next time I see one.  No idea if mine are regius or audax, but they're certainly pretty.   

I'll have it start doing some research and see if I can make my house & yard more spider friendly.


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone got any tips for mating the Hylls then?
The female is rehoused now, havent seen her come out of her nest yet, will pulling her out to meet the male stress her out too much?


----------



## JayDangerVL (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't force love, man.   

But really, I haven't tried any spider mating yet, but I would just say whatever you do (be it pulling her out or not), be gentle and patient.  These sorts of these would take time, I imagine.


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 25, 2013)

Was advised to leave them together overnight or when its sunny, did the job, afternoon sun and BANG, they were bangin 
A uk first im told

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayDangerVL (Aug 25, 2013)

Deroplatys said:


> Was advised to leave them together overnight or when its sunny, did the job, afternoon sun and BANG, they were bangin
> A uk first im told


Wow--that's actually really helpful to know!  Glad it worked out and the two of them could get it on together!


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 25, 2013)

Yep, fingers crossed i get an egg sack now 

Here's some shots of the Plexippus paykulli now they are both adult.

Male







Female







And the Phiddipus regius female, still waiting on the male.







And another shot of the Hyllus keratodes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## JayDangerVL (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh!  Your P. Regius deserves a cute love story for sure!  XD Good luck and thanks for pics!


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 30, 2013)

Well she got one 
Recieved the male yesterday, introduced them today, confirmed mating straight away 

---------- Post added 08-30-2013 at 03:39 PM ----------

Here's the male, couldnt decide which photo was better.













And here's some shots of the male H.keratodes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## JayDangerVL (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations!  XDDD  No one got eaten, did they?


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 22, 2013)

No one got ate, and no ones laid a sac yet either. Took some more phooto's the other day at least.
Thinking of getting the females remated.
The females were shy after the initial mating and seemed to spend all their time in their nests or making other nests, thinking they were gonna start the egg sac. But lately they have been out and about wandering.

Hyllus keratodes female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tidbit (Sep 20, 2020)

Deroplatys said:


> Well she got one
> Recieved the male yesterday, introduced them today, confirmed mating straight away
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-30-2013 at 03:39 PM ----------
> ...


Incredible photos! Props to you, fellow photographer!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 20, 2020)

Tidbit said:


> Incredible photos! Props to you, fellow photographer!


Really old thread...


----------

